# who would leave there 2 year old in the bath alone



## snoopchick82

I certainly wouldnt but just saw a status on fb saying "thats baby "j" in the bath now to pop out for a fag gonna freeze"...
Im so shocked i sit beside savannah while she in the bath i would never leave her alone...


----------



## Gingerspice

I do, but not to go out of earshot. I have to get her pj's or get her bed ready etc so pop across the landing to grab things/tidy things etc. She sings in the bath and the second it went quiet or she upset I go back in. 

I'd never go outside though


----------



## snoopchick82

Thats different thats not downstairs outside


----------



## ellismum

Do you know if anyone else is in the house? Perhaps FOB is watching LO?


----------



## snoopchick82

She single its shocked me big time


----------



## sophxx

No never children can slip over so quickly on takes seconds for them to drown.


----------



## snoopchick82

Someone just commented syinh u left baby on her own she repiled saying yeah shes.not thick she knows to sit still....
Now my daughter knows to sit still but dont she likes to make waves


----------



## suzib76

:nope:

I would never leave a 2 year old alone in a bath, not even to go into the next room. It takes a second for them to decide to stand up, slip, fall, bump head :nope: that's without the obvious risk of drowning


----------



## 3Beans

I don't leave my kids alone in the bath & they are 5.5, 4 & 3 years old. It'll be a few more years before I'll take my eyes off of them in the tub even for a minute.


----------



## Ceejay123

Oh wow.. Even if my sister takes a bath (almost 5) I sit by the door listening... (She won't let me in the room except to wash her hair haha)


----------



## Jaysmummy

Nope never!

I've only recently started leaving my 7 and a half year old in the bath alone. And even then I'm shouting up to her every few minutes to make sure she's ok


----------



## Jade--x

I don't even leave my 4 year old in the bath alone :nope: at least no more than the few seconds it takes me to pop to the next room and get his clothes and towel :/


----------



## ellismum

snoopchick82 said:


> She single its shocked me big time

Wow. That's bad:wacko: you wouldn't do it at a pool or near a river/pond so why would a bath be any different?

I watch El's like a hawk, aside the clear safety risk he loves pouring whole bottles of Bubble bath/Shower Gel/shampoo in the bath!


----------



## Lilli

No way! Adrian isn't that old yet but as someone else said, anyone can slip in a second! Adults slips in the shower or getting out of the bath so a curious 2 year old left alone?! OMG, sounds like a tragic accident waiting to happen to me :nope:


----------



## snoopchick82

Its all kicked off she now putting "dont tell me how to bring up my baby she aint thick and know whats she doing" im sitting on my hands not to comment as dont need hassle on my door atm ..


----------



## freckleonear

I do leave my 2 year old in the bath (I think I'm more relaxed because her older brother is always there) but I'm always within earshot. No way would I go outside whilst she was in the bath!


----------



## ellismum

snoopchick82 said:


> Its all kicked off she now putting "dont tell me how to bring up my baby she aint thick and know whats she doing" im sitting on my hands not to comment as dont need hassle on my door atm ..

A 2 year old that's clearly more clued up than her mother :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Id leave her for the length of time is takes to get a towel from the radiator on the landing but thats it, so maybe 30 seconds?


----------



## mammy2oaklen

never!! my 2 year old has no concept of danger


----------



## CaptainMummy

I leave her for a matter of seconds to get a towel and jammies ready.. We are in a flat and the bathroom is the middle room so im never more thaN 2 seconds away from her. She isnt silly and wouldnt try and stand up either, but i definitely wouldnt feel comfortable leavinf her alone!


----------



## ellismum

snoopchick82 said:


> Its all kicked off she now putting "dont tell me how to bring up my baby she aint thick and know whats she doing" im sitting on my hands not to comment as dont need hassle on my door atm ..

I'd comment:

"Unlike her mum............"

Before anyone flames me, I've popped out for a few seconds too for towels etc but to go downstairs and outside for a fag and be gone for 5 mins is irresponsible IMO and is no way a slur against anyone who's posted on here!


----------



## special_kala

Ill pop out of the room to grab something but to leave the house....that womans a idiot!


----------



## leelee

I pop out of the room for a couple of seconds to grab a towel. But to go outside, that's idiotic.


----------



## Natasha2605

I leave Summer alone in the bath and go do whatever but our bathroom is downstairs so she's right next door. I'd never go outside though, I cannot believe how irresponsible your friend is being!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

No never!!

My little girl knows how to sit still but she still turns into wave machine the minute she's in the bath!

Don't get me wrong I've nipped into her room to get her PJs which Is the room next door but downstairs.... And outside... Out of earshot! :shock: just why?


----------



## snoopchick82

Ive unfriended her harsh buy my hormones are beginning to shout out


----------



## ellismum

Not harsh at all xxx


----------



## minkymoo

I hope they tear her to shreds. Moron.


----------



## beccybobeccy

Oh dear! Sofia sloshes and kicks and rolls over so much I wouldn't leave her for a second!


----------



## suzib76

minkymoo said:


> I hope they tear her to shreds. Moron.

I think that would be a shame. It's advice she needs :nope:


----------



## Kte

For her LO's sake let hope nothing happens. 

I'd never leave my LO alone in the bath and she's 3. It would be a long while before I did as well. 

I was at my GTT test the other day and there was a promo video playing in the hosp. One of the clips was a parents going to answer a phone and it saying it only takes seconds for a kid to drown and in a small amount of water. Why would you be so blaze about your babies life over a cig? Sad really.You did right to unfriend :hugs:


----------



## katy1310

Never. It takes such a short time for something to happen. On the very odd occasion I've nipped to her room to grab her towel if I've forgotten it, but the bathroom and her room are at 90 degrees and it's literally just a step from one to the other and I can see her the whole time - I walk backwards :haha: 

I'm really shocked that someone would actually leave their 2 year old in the bath and go outside?!

x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Definatley wouldn't go outside or do anything noisy.but I would fold the laundry and check on them every few minutes.i know my two year old could still slip and bump his head in the bath so I wouldn't risk not hearing that.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

what's with the babies that know to sit still!? my son's idea of a good bath since he was 8 months old is to stand up against the side, flop down and slide along the bath :haha: X is only 13m now so I've never left him for a second. I could imagine maybe leaving him while I grab a towel this time next year but certainly not more than that!


----------



## minkymoo

suzib76 said:


> minkymoo said:
> 
> 
> I hope they tear her to shreds. Moron.
> 
> I think that would be a shame. It's advice she needs :nope:Click to expand...

Seems that people have tried that already, and the response they got was 'dont tell me how to bring up my baby'. Some people are too stubborn to take advice.


----------



## suzib76

minkymoo said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkymoo said:
> 
> 
> I hope they tear her to shreds. Moron.
> 
> I think that would be a shame. It's advice she needs :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Seems that people have tried that already, and the response they got was 'dont tell me how to bring up my baby'. Some people are too stubborn to take advice.Click to expand...

I know, and some people are not quite as intelligent as us, they lash out in defence, but may sit and think and take the advice eventually. Just think it's a shame that anyone would wish someone to be 'torn to shreds'


----------



## XJessicaX

I wouldnt go outside but I do leave my almost 20 month old (and have done since she was 16 months) for a few minutes. I clear away laundry and get her room and cot sorted for the night. Always within earshot though.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

If I step out of the room I always keep up a conversation with ruby. Obviously id never leave Scarlett.


----------



## hayley x

Gosh thats sad :( I once forgot a towel and I told Daisy to sing, I legged it to my room, got the towel and ran back! I dont feel anywhere ready to leave her yet x


----------



## KittyVentura

I would if I didn't always have Amelia in there too. Never downstairs and never for any length of time. But like nip in and get his PJs ready maybe? I did it before Mops arrived if I needed to but always kept constantly talking to him, any delay in reply or silence would have had me right there. 

Of course, a child needs supervising in the bath, and all should plan to ensure they do not need to leave for even a moment. But things can be forgotten, just as accidents can happen... and they can happen whether you are sat next to the bath (and I know of MANY who use that time to text or FB etc which is even worse a distraction and risk than stepping an extra couple feet away for a moment. I've witnessed a friend at her bath time have her toddler asking repeatedly for attention yet it took me to say something to bring her back to reality, she was so engrossed and oblivious to her toddler repeating her name) or whether you're a few steps away. Realisation and reaction time for both would be almost the same, assuming you are within easy earshot and still interacting. A toddler wouldn't drown or have any lasting damage in the couple seconds it would take to come to aid and, certainly in my house and mine is pretty big, I'm convinced I'd always be there almost as quickly f I was in the nursery as I would to get up etc if I was in the bathroom.

But, like I said, it was a rare thing here before, only when needs must and I certainly couldn't leave Amelia for a moment so, as they bath together, wouldn't happen now. I'm just pressing the point that in most cases being in a separate room and listening wouldn't put your child at any added risk than being sat next to the bath. I highly doubt everyone has their arms constantly over the side of he bath day to cushion any tumble so there's no added risk of falling and really, do people truly think that those extra couple steps, assuming you are being vigilant and attentive, would allow your child to drown? No. We're looking at the wrong risk factors here.

It is when we allow ourselves to get distracted that the extra risk comes in and people can get just as, if not more so, distracted IN the bathroom as in another room. Honestly, bath time as iline catch up time would be he worst... But ironically I bet many who use that time to text etc would verbalise an objection to leaving the room and somehow believe that they are taking less risks etc. But people are silly.

That's a lot of waffle to make a point really and all of this holds no bearing on what the OP witnessed. Leaving a child in the bath and THEN going out earshot, out of reasonable distance to swiftly come to aid AND adding in the distraction of the Internet (as she was posting on FB at the time) is just awfully reckless. 

Xx


----------



## girlygirl:)

I cant even let go of LO whilst shes in the bath (15 months) she hates the bath and tries to jump out once she splashes a bit of water on her face, I worry she will slip and knock herself out, so I hold her arm at all times. If she was like a normal child that actually sat in the bath and enjoys it I would run to her bedroom to get PJ's yes. 

I remember being shocked at my ex friend that did something similar, would leave her 20 month old to sort the washing out downstairs, I was gobsmacked and shocked then and I didn't even have my LO.

I remember a story a couple of years ago about a woman leaving her toddler son in the bath with its older sibling, she left the room for a couple of minutes, by the time she came back the toddler had drowned. Just awful, that story haunts me to this day.


----------



## KayBea

no never, towels are kept in the bathroom. if i forget to get her pjs out then i get them once shes wrapped in her towel out the bath..
x


----------



## MrsEngland

I nip to her bedroom (the room next door) and get her pj's sometimes but not for any length of time. If I'm bathing both girls at the same time (baby in a baby bath seat) I never leave it would only take 2 seconds for the toddler to pull baby fully into the water :nope:


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

We never leave Alex alone in the bath. Too risky in my opinion, especially as my boy never sits still.....


----------



## PepsiChic

I have been leaving Barry alone in the bath since he turned 2. But this is why:

I live on 1 level house (trailer) 
The bathroom is at the end of the hallway, standing in the open plan kitchen/livingroom I can see straight down the hallway into the bathroom. It would take me just 2 seconds to get to him from the kitchen. (not a big trailer)

I dont go in any room I cannot see/hear him. So I dont go into the master bedroom (behind the kitchen) or the master bathroom.....

....UNLESS my husband is in his office which adjoins the bathroom where Barry baths. 

So normally when Barry is in the bath, Im stood in the kitchen washing dishes, or in the living room folding laundry, while stood pulling faces at him and chatting away to him. OR If my husband isnt in any meetings, (so he doesnt have his headset on) and is in his office, I will go take the oppotunity to grab a nice hot shower in the other bathroom. My husband can hear my son and rolls his chair to the door and looks in on him evry few minutes, they often chatter away to eachother its quite funny.

Im still super cautious with my toddler to the point I still check on him several times a night to make sure hes ok/still breathing and I still have a baby monitor in his room.

I couldnt ever leave him in a situation where me or my husband didnt have eyes or ears on him at all times, I would never forgive myself if anything happened! Just thinking about it now has me tearing up


----------



## Seity

I have since he was two, but not for long and only to the next room over with the door open, so I can still hear and talk to him. Now that he's nearly 3, it doesn't bother me at all to get out of the shower and get dressed for work while he continues to enjoy splashing in the tub. He's earned my trust just like with everything else that kids do that require improved coordination and understanding of danger.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I leave Eamon unsupervised but never out of earshot.


----------



## aimee-lou

Eddy and Earl started to take baths together/at the same time when Eddy was 2.5 months, so Earl was 2y10m and I would leave him in the bath to splash about with the toys while I get Eddy into a nappy and his pjs. The bathroom is directly next to the bedroom, and I will literally keep talking to him and if he goes quiet or shouts for me, I'm right there. So far the only problem we've had is that he's nosey and will demand to get out of the bath to see what I'm doing but I still do this now, and it works for us. I never go downstairs, I never close the door and I'm always checking on him.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

NEVER!

My god 2 is far too young

A customer who came in to my best friends shops drowned in the bath at 3
As she was bathing alone so like I say never

X


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

And not being rude but people who leave their baby's in the bath 
And say they can 'hear them' etc just think for a second when it does go quiet....it may be too late...so it's not worth the risk 

X


----------



## pinklightbulb

If I'm ten footsteps away max and he's been quiet for a second I doubt he's going to be able to drown :dohh: All I have to do is yell out to him so he'll yell back, and if I get no answer, then I run in there. I'm five seconds away, tops. And I never let verbal silence go on for any more than 30 seconds.

O/t aimee-lou, your avatar is gorgeous :)


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

30seconds?!?! Seriously? I'm a nurse and my god, reading these posts I'm in shock
And people 'doing the dishes?!' 
I can't even read anymore.......


----------



## suzib76

I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up


----------



## KittyVentura

Ebony_Blaze said:


> 30seconds?!?! Seriously? I'm a nurse and my god, reading these posts I'm in shock
> And people 'doing the dishes?!'
> I can't even read anymore.......

As a nurse, can you tell me exactly what extra harm can come to a toddler in the fractions of a second it would take to get to him from elsewhere upstairs? This is based on the fact I am EXTREMELY confident I'd be alerted the moment he got into trouble as I kept him constantly talking or singing if I had to wander away a moment. Any silence, no matter how long would have me dart back. So, those extra milliseconds can cause...?

To clarify, not extra seconds on top of a length of time already underwater etc. extra seconds from the moment of difficulty. I'm genuinely curious on this.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Lol. Eamon is never quiet either. He sings and splashes and yells and I'm never far enough away for any harm to come to him. I don't know how anyone can be in shock that he's in earshot and can't drown, and he knows not to stand in the bath. I really do not see the big effing deal. Just because I can't see him he's not unsafe.

ETA: He also hates water on his face. So if he did get his head under he'd pull it straight back out.


----------



## Cat lady

My ds always has showers, so I dont have the same issue! But, whilst he is in the shower, I do fold the laundry and perhaps make the beds. I can always see him whilst doing the laundry and the bedrooms are right next door. He has been having showers for over a year and has never had an accident. 

But admittedly things can happen very quickly. Last Saturday, I was trying to get ds ready for bed, dd started crying, so I went to pick her up. Ds chased one of cats (Wanting to give her a good night cuddle), he tripped over the sofa (Of all things!), and broke his arm! All in the space of 15 seconds.
xxx


----------



## Siyren

I never leave her- there's no way she's sit still! 
I'm not sure at what age I'd feel comfortable leaving the room but not for a while- I don't take my phone with me either- bath time to me is a time for having fun and playing, I like it that way and so does she :) x


----------



## freckleonear

suzib76 said:


> I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up

Nah not good, my kids have been allowed to stand in the bath since they were tiny. :D


----------



## TennisGal

The girls both love bath time, it's great fun and an adventure - but I don't leave them. Not just from the concern of drowning, but I'd worry about them standing and slipping...big head bangs.

Not sure when I'd feel comfortable, but certainly not for the near future.


----------



## R_x

No way! It only takes about a inch of water and seconds for a toddler to drown :nope:


----------



## Lellow

Yes, i leave Aymen in the bath to get his jammies ready, get a towel, heck sometimes i get the laundry basket into the hall and sit there and fold clothes up (the hall way is surrounded by doors, the bathroom being one of them)...all the while we'll be chatting or singing.

Aymen is a huge splasher and is constantly making noises, banging his toys etc...so its hard not to hear him.

Whilst all of thats said, i would also like to say that i dont fill the bath up very much anyway, maybe 2'' max for him to splash and play in then when we're washing hair/body etc, i use the jug to get clean water to wash him down properly.

Everyones different, we dont all know how each others houses are laid out and on top of that we all have different children to, some love the water, some hate it...lets not pass to much judgement, we're all doing our best :)


----------



## suzib76

freckleonear said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up
> 
> Nah not good, my kids have been allowed to stand in the bath since they were tiny. :DClick to expand...

I always make mine sit in the bath, I a, paranoid about slipping after doing it myself :haha:


----------



## sam2eb

Yes.

I'll leave them and get their jammies and stuff sorted.


----------



## xnewxmummyx

I do but my bathroom is off of my bedroom so ill be making the bed, generally tidying up or getting her clothes ready. I can hear her swashing about, but if she does go quiet I'll shout 'you ok sweetie' and if I don't get a yeah ill pop my head round but I am basically in the same room anyway xx


----------



## LuckyYem

Nine times out of ten me and the girls' bath together - saves time and water lol. Dd1 gets left for about 2mins whilst I take dd2 into the living room and handed over to daddy (I time our bath so he comes in from work whilst we're in it). We live in a flat and our bathroom is nect door to our living room. Dd1 sings or splashes the whole time I'm out of the room.


----------



## freckleonear

suzib76 said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up
> 
> Nah not good, my kids have been allowed to stand in the bath since they were tiny. :DClick to expand...
> 
> I always make mine sit in the bath, I a, paranoid about slipping after doing it myself :haha:Click to expand...

It never even occurred to me to make them sit until I read on here about children not being allowed to stand up in the bath. :blush: I view it like stairs though, the more they practise the safer they are.


----------



## snoopchick82

I wasnt passing judgement i was shocked someone woukd basically leave the house to have a cigerette in my opinion its wrong


----------



## Lellow

snoopchick82 said:


> I wasnt passing judgement i was shocked someone woukd basically leave the house to have a cigerette in my opinion its wrong

It is shocking someone would leave the house and a child in the bath to go out and have a cigarette and then update her FB status...she sounds smart.


----------



## KittyVentura

R_x said:


> No way! It only takes about a inch of water and seconds for a toddler to drown :nope:


Sorry, but this kind of made up statistic really annoys me. I'm not trying to play down the risk of water and he importance of constant supervision, not for a moment. But a toddler will NOT drown in "seconds", minutes, maybe even just one minute of initially knocked unconscious, yes. Seconds? NO.


----------



## bumpy_j

Well I dunno, toddlers lungs are a lot smaller than ours - don't know if it would take seconds in the 1-10 sense but I'd imagine it could be less than a minute. Feels a bit morbid to google...

My mum once left me in the bath for 2 hours when I was two, she insists I was in earshot the whole time but 'forgot' to take me out. Apparently I was completely shriveled up like a prune aha :(


----------



## R_x

If you fall and knock yourself out it would be quick as you woudnt be have taken a deep breath or holding your breath and i'm talking about a adult here never mind a child


----------



## WW1

No I don't leave her alone.

This really worries me. Within earshot is one thing but to go outside to have a cigarette is quite another. That child is at risk of significant harm - I would seriously consider print screening and reporting it. The mum clearly needs parenting advice and support and if something happened to that LO, I'd want to know I tried to protect them. 

BTW, I'm not saying I think SS should come in and take the child, just that this woman needs support to know what is safe practice when raising a child. SS can provide this.


----------



## Mummy2aStar

No.. my girls like to pretend to be mermaids.. so got to watch them constantly. Leaving the house in unacceptable, but can understand if u need to pop into the next room whilst they are in earshot while u get pjs or something because you go straight back, but personally i try and get it all ready before i bath them, but thats my preference.x


----------



## TennisGal

I did google, because I wondered if I'd got it wrong - but there are a number of sources that state that it does only take seconds for little ones :nope:

This is not a post looking to denounce others choices - Lellow summed it up pretty clearly, everyone knows their own situation etc...but it does look like it can happen pretty quickly, which is horrible. Urgh, don't want to think about that anymore.


----------



## RileysMummy

The most I leave Millie for is to quickly run across the flat to grab a towel if I've forgotten it, I lay out her clean clothes/pjs etc on the bed ready. I would never wonder off or outside..WTF! x


----------



## bumpy_j

freckleonear said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up
> 
> Nah not good, my kids have been allowed to stand in the bath since they were tiny. :DClick to expand...
> 
> I always make mine sit in the bath, I a, paranoid about slipping after doing it myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It never even occurred to me to make them sit until I read on here about children not being allowed to stand up in the bath. :blush: I view it like stairs though, the more they practise the safer they are.Click to expand...

Huh? I thought it was normal too, Joel has been standing in there since he could stand aided... I just have a non slip mat under him. We have foam letters and numbers that he sticks onto the tiles too.


----------



## Natasha2605

Ebony_Blaze said:


> 30seconds?!?! Seriously? I'm a nurse and my god, reading these posts I'm in shock
> And people 'doing the dishes?!'
> I can't even read anymore.......

Why? What can seriously happen to my toddler in the 6 seconds it would take me to get to her?

To be perfectly honest I'd be bored sitting watching her in the bath the whole time. She plays with her peppa pig characters in her own little world so it's not even as if I could play with her, she likes her space. Not to mention she can be in there for well over half an hour. She stands in the bath too, not a big deal at all.


----------



## suzib76

bumpy_j said:


> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freckleonear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I have to say you all have such good kids, Lana is 3 and she is still very unpredictable. I just couldn't trust her not to try and stand up
> 
> Nah not good, my kids have been allowed to stand in the bath since they were tiny. :DClick to expand...
> 
> I always make mine sit in the bath, I a, paranoid about slipping after doing it myself :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It never even occurred to me to make them sit until I read on here about children not being allowed to stand up in the bath. :blush: I view it like stairs though, the more they practise the safer they are.Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? I thought it was normal too, Joel has been standing in there since he could stand aided... I just have a non slip mat under him. We have foam letters and numbers that he sticks onto the tiles too.Click to expand...

I don't think it's a normal/not normal thing really. Some people will let them stand and others not.


----------



## TennisGal

^^ Lizzie stands to give a rendition of 'under the sea' as she is *always* Ariel in te bath!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I don't leave my 3 year old alone at all. If I forget a towel or anything I lift him out to go across the hall to grab one. May seem a bit extreme, I do have issues myself with water and drowning etc can't even swim so I'm quite protective when it comes to water etc.


----------



## beccybobeccy

For me the risk, no matter how small, is there. And for that reason she will never be left alone. I couldn't bear the thought.


----------



## Loui1001

beccybobeccy said:


> For me the risk, no matter how small, is there. And for that reason she will never be left alone. I couldn't bear the thought.

This is exactly how I feel!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I bath my kids together, Violet would be dunking Arf's head underwater and laughing devilishly :wacko:

Brother? What brother mummy? :winkwink:


----------



## rosie272

^^ :lol:

I can leave Charlie for a few minutes if I need to, he's busy in the bath rescuing princesses from scary robots (his fave bath game :haha:) I can hear him constantly and I live in a flat so he's always close. I would never dream of leaving the house for 1 second! that's just wrong :(


----------



## eddjanuary10

lol mrsb! ^^^

I don't leave Ihsan alone in the bath, I often use the time he is in the bath to sit and read a magazine or fold my laundry in the small hallway between the en suite & our bedroom. I can clearly see him in the mirror reflection even if I'm not right in the room with him. x


----------



## highhopes19

No I wouldn't not only for the obvious risk of drowning and scalds but also because Isabelle try's to touch everything! I bent down to get her towel earlier looked up to catch her munching on a bar of soap :dohh:


----------



## littlestar85

Wow... was that FBook status for real? I'd never leave my LO unattended in the bath for a second, not worth the risk.


----------



## Bartness

My house is so small, I leave Jaxon alone in the bath while I grab his PJ's and towels. I can here him talking to himself and playing with Jake and Bucky the pirate ship. If he's quite for even a second Im running for the bathroom (which is litterly right next to his bedroom, four steps away).


----------



## Sarah lo

I don't normally get involved with the big long debate threads like this but just wanted to tell you all that my LO slipped and fell in the bath last night.

I've always been paranoid about her falling in the bath so I don't ever leave her side when she's in the bath, don't even like turning my back on her for a second to get the towel off the radiator. And after last night I never will! 

It happened so quick it was unreal. She was sitting at one end of the bath and suddenly decided she was going to make a grab for the plug at the other side, she stood up, ran, slipped, fell and would have landed flat on her back and possibly would have bumped her head if I hadn't caught her judging by the force that she fell with. 

And it all happened SO QUICKLY. I mean like literally one minute she was sitting quietly, then seconds later I had her wrapped in a towel both of us crying :(


----------



## suzib76

Glad she is ok, what a fright yu both must have got


----------



## midori1999

Sarah lo said:


> I don't normally get involved with the big long debate threads like this but just wanted to tell you all that my LO slipped and fell in the bath last night.
> 
> I've always been paranoid about her falling in the bath so I don't ever leave her side when she's in the bath, don't even like turning my back on her for a second to get the towel off the radiator. And after last night I never will!
> 
> It happened so quick it was unreal. She was sitting at one end of the bath and suddenly decided she was going to make a grab for the plug at the other side, she stood up, ran, slipped, fell and would have landed flat on her back and possibly would have bumped her head if I hadn't caught her judging by the force that she fell with.
> 
> And it all happened SO QUICKLY. I mean like literally one minute she was sitting quietly, then seconds later I had her wrapped in a towel both of us crying :(

I also never leave my daughter ( she is 18 months old) in the bath alone. She has slipped a few times whole I am there and even though I never put very much water in, her face/head has gone under and I have never seen such a terrified look in my entire life, her eyes were all wide and she looked so, so scared. 

Any child, or adult for that matter, can accidentally slip, even if they've never done it before and even if your child didn't drown I can't imagine my child being so frightened and me not being there immediately, even though its seconds, that must be so much scarier if they are alone. 

I doubt anyone expects their child to drown in the seconds or few minutes they leave them, but they do. No matter how small the risk, it's an unnecessary one and one I am not prepared to take, especially because I wasn't organised enough to get a towel etc before I put the baby in the bath. However, to say ou don't supervise your child in the bath because they'd get bored is gobsmacking...


----------



## londonangel

No way!


----------



## londonangel

Btw mine likes to stand up and also (when sitting) to swing up and down the bath by holding onto the handles at the side - definitely couldn't leave her alone in the bath!


----------



## emera35

Nope, i bath mine together, and not only does my son like to stand up, splash about, and use the end of the bath as a slide, but he also thinks its hilarious to lie down and then push his sister about with his feet. :wacko: Fine when i'm right there telling him exactly when he's going too far, but no way on earth would he be safe to leave alone, even if my daughter wasn't in the bath too! Its bad enough if i have to retrieve their towels from the radiator outside the bathroom (so my head is still in the room) i could never leave the room. I need to be within instant grabbing distance at all times as he's a boisterous child, so can hurt himself (and his sister) easily, without supervision. I admit he's getting better now we can have full conversations about what is appropriate behaviour, but still, he's 2, and he's energetic, and its my job keep him safe. I'd feel very negligent if i didn't supervise closely. ;)
(plus bath time is the only time he'll sing songs with me, so i like to take advantage of that, its good bonding time, bath time, i'd be sad to miss out on it!)


----------



## CarlyP

Never.


----------



## Bingo

Absolutely not. What if she slipped? My LO has taken to putting her mouth under water and has on ocassion put her nose under but she hasn't learnt to hold her breath so she takes in a little water and it scares her. No way I would leave her alone in the bathroom, everything else can wait and in an emergency I would get her out and take her with me.


----------



## lhancock90

My sister, leapt out of the bath, aged 2, in the 2 seconds that my Mom had turned her head, not even left the room... so all the "my gosh no never you evil people leaving the room" it can happen when you are in there if you have a child thats jumpy enough! 
Yes i pop out to get towels, jammies, etc. I can hear her the whole time, its not like i'm downstairs having a cuppa watching JK. :dohh:


----------



## Laura_90

That's shocking :O I would never leave a child that young alone in he bath x


----------



## LJaydow

Sounds like disaster waiting to happen there :(

I couldnt ever, I live in "what if?" land, and I always err on the side of caution - he is never out of my sight.


----------



## lhancock90

LJaydow said:


> Sounds like disaster waiting to happen there :(
> 
> I couldnt ever, I live in "what if?" land, and I always err on the side of caution - he is never out of my sight.

He is ADORABLE! Love those curls!
Sorry OP totally O/T :haha:


----------



## LJaydow

lhancock90 said:


> LJaydow said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like disaster waiting to happen there :(
> 
> I couldnt ever, I live in "what if?" land, and I always err on the side of caution - he is never out of my sight.
> 
> He is ADORABLE! Love those curls!
> Sorry OP totally O/T :haha:Click to expand...

aw thank you - everyone loves his red curlies! Totally untamable but cute nevertheless lol


----------



## LadyRoy

Silly girl! What happens if she locks herself outside! Poor kid.


----------



## Baby France

Lellow said:


> Yes, i leave Aymen in the bath to get his jammies ready, get a towel, heck sometimes i get the laundry basket into the hall and sit there and fold clothes up (the hall way is surrounded by doors, the bathroom being one of them)...all the while we'll be chatting or singing.
> 
> Aymen is a huge splasher and is constantly making noises, banging his toys etc...so its hard not to hear him.
> 
> Whilst all of thats said, i would also like to say that i dont fill the bath up very much anyway, maybe 2'' max for him to splash and play in then when we're washing hair/body etc, i use the jug to get clean water to wash him down properly.
> 
> Everyones different, we dont all know how each others houses are laid out and on top of that we all have different children to, some love the water, some hate it...lets not pass to much judgement, we're all doing our best :)

This is us completely!

I bath them both together and will chat/talk to them. They both sing, laugh, chat and play together so I hear them all the timel. I don't go downstairs and would never go outside....however thinking about it, I might run down to press the button to put the heating on?

I'm in and out at the same time though KWIM?


----------



## robinator

Never ever. Never ever ever ever ever. Hell, no.


----------



## Emma&Freya

No chance in hell. I always have a towel in the bathroom and if I havent got pjs ready whic is rarely, her bedroom is next to my room so I dry her, put a nappy on and quickly get them.

My OH, I dread to think if she is ever at his, he always shouts can youget me a towel please etc!


----------



## shelx

My LO is 3 and very good in the bath. Never in hell would I leave him alone not even at this age!!


----------



## Lauren25

Noway would I leave Bobby, bar the slipping, drowning etc he'd have the house flooded!!


----------



## Quackquack99

i couldnt leave summer in the bath, luckily my oh lwas helps at bath times. im too scared if something was to happen.


----------



## babyhopes2010

never


----------



## AP

Would never leave either of them.
Nor would I have a cig either at that point, I'd stink of smoke and I wouldn't wanna breathe over them at bedtime!


----------



## Pixelle

I never leave Kai. Never have and won't until I feel he's old enough.
He's not all that keen on staying in the bath most times anyway so we play for a bit, i wash him, and he's out.

Each to their own.


----------



## muddles

No, no, no, no not ever left either of mine in the bath unattended. The mere thought of anything happening to them that I could so easily prevent just by being in the bathroom fills me with horror. How can that person not know that you don't leave babies/toddler alone in the bath?!

I get towels, nappies and pjs (and even clothes for the next day) ready-eldest has his laid out in his bedroom and baby has hers laid out in the bathroom. Kids are bathed together then I get baby out and dress her in the bathroom whilst eldest has a play/does some swimming/pours the contents of the bath over the side of said bath onto the floor.... then I get him out and run him through to his bedroom and go back and get baby from her change mat on bathroom floor and put her in her bouncy chair whilst I dress eldest. I just don't see what could possibly be so important that it would be worth leaving your LO in the bath for even a few seconds. :huh:


----------



## Kota

I'd be more then okay with leaving P in the bath for 10-20 secs at a time to go grab something if I didn't know for a fact the moment I was out that door, he'd be tipping cups of water all over my bathroom floor. :lol: 

More seriously though, he's 3, we have a non slip mat on the bottom of the bath so even if he does stand up, he can't slip over, he goes to swimming lessons and knows how to hold his breath underwater and loves to pretend to 'swim' and blow bubbles during bath time. If needed, i'll pop out and grab a towel, get his pj's ready etc, never gone for more then a minute though and can hear him the whole time, and would never be more then 2-3 secs from the room...


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Oh wow, that's a definite no.. Never, ever leave mine in the bath on their own - except for the older ones, I'm not going in the bathroom with their stinky asses :lol:

The baby (she's not really a baby anymore but still) gets me with her at all times. I won't leave the room not even for a second once she's in. My 3 (nearly 4) year old doesn't get left on his own either. Not even for a minute... Have heard too many scary stories etc about things that can go wrong.. and to be honest, why risk it? 

My eldest daughter - shes 6 - gets to bath on her own. I wash her hair and then leave the bathroom door open. The rest of the kids have strict instructions not to go upstaird while she's in the bath as that way I can hear if she needs me and she still gets her privacy. Usually to empty the water from the bath out onto the floor - or use all my shampoos/soaps at once! :wacko:


----------



## robinator

Will someone please explain to me the "popping out to get a towel"? Do you not store them in them in the bathroom? If not, why is one not brought in with you? Not being snarky, I promise, just not sure if this is a European thing - do you not have any storage in your bathrooms?


----------



## WW1

robinator said:


> Will someone please explain to me the "popping out to get a towel"? Do you not store them in them in the bathroom? If not, why is one not brought in with you? Not being snarky, I promise, just not sure if this is a European thing - do you not have any storage in your bathrooms?

We don't store towels in our bathroom. The room isn't big enough. I take one in with us - they are stored in the spare room.


----------



## suzib76

My towels a kept in the linen cupboard upstairs and my bathroom is downstairs

It's inbuilt to take towels before bath for both me and dh because we have both been caught out ourselves before


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Our upstairs isnt very big so we can hear everything emily is doing in the bath. I can tidy up upstairs and even sit down in either bedroom until she is ready to come out but i'd never even think of going downstairs and definitely not outside while she is in the bath! xx


----------



## sequeena

Our bathroom downstairs has a rail I put the towels on but upstairs doesn't so if he needs a shower I grab a towel as I'm taking him in. I don't leave him alone in the bathroom.


----------



## NewMummyx

Ebony_Blaze said:


> 30seconds?!?! Seriously? I'm a nurse and my god, reading these posts I'm in shock
> And people 'doing the dishes?!'
> I can't even read anymore.......

I have to say I agree. And seconds do count, brain damage varies on the extent the LO would be under.

To say you dont watch them because its boring, wow. 10-15 minutes out of your day for a bath isnt asking much. Im actually quite shocked.


----------



## Seity

10-15 minutes!! :rofl: My kid spends at least an hour in there.


----------



## KayBea

ive already posted on here but my friends LO drowned in the bath a few nights ago :(
he didnt survive..

what was she doing? nipping to his bedroom (next to the bathroom) to grab a towel & his pjs.

he was just shy of 2 years old, she doesnt know exactly what happened as like most of you have said he was happily splashing away the whole time, she heard a bang, ran in the bathroom & he was under the water.. it was too late, the paramedics tried everything.


so yes please dont 'nip' anywhere to get a towel & definately dont sit outside the door folding laundry because 'you can hear them'...

:cry:


----------



## WW1

KayBea said:


> ive already posted on here but my friends LO drowned in the bath a few nights ago :(
> he didnt survive..
> 
> what was she doing? nipping to his bedroom (next to the bathroom) to grab a towel & his pjs.
> 
> he was just shy of 2 years old, she doesnt know exactly what happened as like most of you have said he was happily splashing away the whole time, she heard a bang, ran in the bathroom & he was under the water.. it was too late, the paramedics tried everything.
> 
> 
> so yes please dont 'nip' anywhere to get a towel & definately dont sit outside the door folding laundry because 'you can hear them'...
> 
> :cry:

That is so so sad. RIP little man :cry:


----------



## Srrme

I wouldn't. :nope:


----------



## robinator

:hugs: kaybea


----------



## Lauren25

KayBea said:


> ive already posted on here but my friends LO drowned in the bath a few nights ago :(
> he didnt survive..
> 
> what was she doing? nipping to his bedroom (next to the bathroom) to grab a towel & his pjs.
> 
> he was just shy of 2 years old, she doesnt know exactly what happened as like most of you have said he was happily splashing away the whole time, she heard a bang, ran in the bathroom & he was under the water.. it was too late, the paramedics tried everything.
> 
> 
> so yes please dont 'nip' anywhere to get a towel & definately dont sit outside the door folding laundry because 'you can hear them'...
> 
> :cry:

How heartbreaking :(


----------



## TennisGal

That is so incredibly sad :(

Thoughts and prayers for the family


----------



## OmarsMum

That's so sad :(


----------



## NewMummyx

Seity said:


> 10-15 minutes!! :rofl: My kid spends at least an hour in there.

so its too much to give your LO your full undivided attention for that hour?

The housewrok will always be there, with a careless attitude your LO may not :nope:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Completely heartbreaking rip little man xx


----------



## R_x

That is so sad :(
Rip little man :(


----------



## KayBea

thank you girls, i have posted this on here to show you all how quickly it can happen.

of course we are all gutted. :(
the parents dont know what to do with themselves & of course she is blaming herself for it happening.
she assumed he would be ok as he never stands in the bath so shes unsure if he did stand & slip or was sitting & slipped.
she has lost her 'everything because of one stupid mistake' - her own words. shes devistated that she could have been so stupid when she could have asked OH to get the towel or wait until he was out the bath. x


----------



## Wriggley

our LO is constantly trying to climb onto the side of the bath to cannon ball back in :shock: so he cannot be left for a second! bath time for LO is a constant battle to distract him from turning the bath into a water theme park lol 

Added: so sad to hear about that little boy :cry:


----------



## leelee

That is devastating. I won't be nipping out for a towel anymore. My hot press is literally 3 seconds from the bathroom but I won't take a chance after hearing that.

RIP little man xxx


----------



## Lil_Apple

Can't imagine leaving my 4 year old in the bath alone even for a second let alone my almost 2 year old....

Don't understand some people...


----------



## sequeena

Absolutely heartbreaking. I cannot imagine the pain they're in :( RIP little man x


----------



## jd83

robinator said:


> Will someone please explain to me the "popping out to get a towel"? Do you not store them in them in the bathroom? If not, why is one not brought in with you? Not being snarky, I promise, just not sure if this is a European thing - do you not have any storage in your bathrooms?

I keep mine in the hall closet, there isn't anywhere to put them in the bathroom. Its a pretty small bathroom.

To OP, I would never leave my kids longer than it takes to go grab a towel or PJs, and I try to have those things ready beforehand if I can help it. That is just crazy that she doesn't see anything wrong with what she is doing!!! My 2 yr old loves to stand and play with his toys that cling to the sides of the tub, so it would terrify me to think of him falling and hitting his head or something.


----------



## bumpy_j

Thank you for letting us know KayBea :hugs: I can't even fathom what your friend is going through at the moment. xx


----------



## bumpy_j

OP it might be worth messaging the original poster of that status sharing KayBeas friends story, I realise you've unfriended her but it sounds like she is leaving her LO for at least 3 minutes at a time if not more. I honestly didn't know it could take such a short time either and it might be the thing that really makes her rethink how she treats bath times. KayBea, I hope you don't mind me suggesting that. I certainly didn't know it could take as little as a few seconds either. xx


----------



## KayBea

bumpy_j said:


> OP it might be worth messaging the original poster of that status sharing KayBeas friends story, I realise you've unfriended her but it sounds like she is leaving her LO for at least 3 minutes at a time if not more. I honestly didn't know it could take such a short time either and it might be the thing that really makes her rethink how she treats bath times. KayBea, I hope you don't mind me suggesting that. I certainly didn't know it could take as little as a few seconds either. xx

i dont mind at all, and im sure my friend wont mind either if its going to (possibly) save a childs life xx


----------



## R_x

If you fall in a bath and knock yourself out, you wouldn't take a deep breath or hold your breath so it would be quick and even quicker for a child

I've posted this earlier in the thread but thought I'd post again as a lady said she want aware it could be so quick. Just want everyone to know the facts before they leave their LOs :flower: :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

KayBea said:


> ive already posted on here but my friends LO drowned in the bath a few nights ago :(
> he didnt survive..
> 
> what was she doing? nipping to his bedroom (next to the bathroom) to grab a towel & his pjs.
> 
> he was just shy of 2 years old, she doesnt know exactly what happened as like most of you have said he was happily splashing away the whole time, she heard a bang, ran in the bathroom & he was under the water.. it was too late, the paramedics tried everything.
> 
> 
> so yes please dont 'nip' anywhere to get a towel & definately dont sit outside the door folding laundry because 'you can hear them'...
> 
> :cry:

OMG i'm so sorry, yes I'm one of those who's guilty of nipping out the bathroom for pjs, and clean vest and yes DS is just under two.

Could easily been me/ DS.

Thanks for sharing, I'll think twice before I do it again, and hugs to your friend.


----------



## muddles

KayBea said:


> ive already posted on here but my friends LO drowned in the bath a few nights ago :(
> he didnt survive..
> 
> what was she doing? nipping to his bedroom (next to the bathroom) to grab a towel & his pjs.
> 
> he was just shy of 2 years old, she doesnt know exactly what happened as like most of you have said he was happily splashing away the whole time, she heard a bang, ran in the bathroom & he was under the water.. it was too late, the paramedics tried everything.
> 
> 
> so yes please dont 'nip' anywhere to get a towel & definately dont sit outside the door folding laundry because 'you can hear them'...
> 
> :cry:

That's heartbreaking your poor friend. Really hammers home the point that no matter how much you think that your LO will be ok if you just nip out to grab something and that you could be back there quickly if they went quiet or you heard a bang, you just never know, maybe if your friend had been in the bathroom her LO would have been pulled out the instant he fell and not a few seconds later, who knows if the outcome might have been different. Your poor friend is going to really struggle with this for ever :hugs: for her and her family.


----------



## sarah0108

I do leave my two in the bath. Not for the whole time but I nip in and out and when I do leave I sing with them or talk to them and make sure I can hear them both. They're extremely loud anyway (they bath together)


----------



## roseyblossom

Seriously?! I can't believe there are people who actually do this and not think what it could possibly lead to. I'm really shocked to say the least quite upset by the thought of it actually like someone said its a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## sarah0108

Everything has the potential to be a disaster. I worry more when i take my kids out and they're walking round the streets with me. The amount of times they've bolted into the road in a flash is uncountable.
Even if you leave your child in their room to play or something while you nip to put a wash on, whatever, it all has the potential to go badly. And I don't think making people feel bad for letting their kids bath alone is very nice. There is danger everywhere, trust me, my anxiety keeps me up all night to the point of just staying up until morning some night with worrying something will happen while we sleep!


----------



## suzib76

Sorry I think i read it wrong


----------



## sarah0108

I don't 'let' them go by a road but they don't have a buggy and walk with me hiding my hands, I HAVE to walk byroads to get places and there have even times they've just let go and ran. 

Of course we minimise the risk, people have said they only leave to nip and get a towel and of course it could go badly. When I go for a wee I leave them longer than I would if I were to nip out the bathroom to grab a towel.

If people think I'm a bad mum or irresponsible then so be it x


----------



## suzib76

Like I said I read my reply as soon as it posted and I think I got it wrong


----------



## NickyT75

No way would I leave her for even a second x


----------



## sarah0108

suzib76 said:


> Like I said I read my reply as soon as it posted and I think I got it wrong

Sorry I'm on my phone lol


----------



## snoopchick82

Hi ya thanks all for ur replies im sorry for the loss of a child....
Ive taken ur advice and have messaged the girl and told her amd the reply wasnt very nice... She has had a lot of stick for her status and hearing from other people she dont care and is still doing it but tje dad hasnw got involved... She does need help its not the only thing she needs help with but im not gonna say on here we had a lil group trying to help her but sje doesnt see she needs help so its not working... Just hope the dad can see her make sense..


----------



## bumpy_j

Don't be too disheartened, she might have been defensive and nasty instinctively but still have taken the advice on. There's always a chance that when she decides she wants to go for a fag, she remembers that story and rethinks. You did the right thing x


----------



## snoopchick82

Thank u there was 6 of us trying to help her but she just kept pushing us away so ive taken a step back for a while then once ive had new baby ill approach her again and see how she is doing but im still shocked x


----------



## roseyblossom

sarah0108 said:


> Everything has the potential to be a disaster. I worry more when i take my kids out and they're walking round the streets with me. The amount of times they've bolted into the road in a flash is uncountable.
> Even if you leave your child in their room to play or something while you nip to put a wash on, whatever, it all has the potential to go badly. And I don't think making people feel bad for letting their kids bath alone is very nice. There is danger everywhere, trust me, my anxiety keeps me up all night to the point of just staying up until morning some night with worrying something will happen while we sleep!

Your comparison between leaving them alone in a bath and taking them out and about makes no sense to me. I'm not looking for a debate or arguments I gave my opinion on something that's very dangerous. Nipping out of bathroom hoping they'll be ok is a risk you take knowing the consequences when you're out and about or doing other things while they're playing is completely different to that. No one said you're a bad mother I'm no one to judge on that but it's shocking that people leave their children and go about their chores like its normal and as if there isn't harm in that. That's all.


----------



## roseyblossom

To OP I think you've done your best to inform her of the dangers about leaving her kids alone the rest is up to her. Hopefully she'll take heed to what you and others have said to her :)


----------



## sarah0108

snoopchick82 said:


> Hi ya thanks all for ur replies im sorry for the loss of a child....
> Ive taken ur advice and have messaged the girl and told her amd the reply wasnt very nice... She has had a lot of stick for her status and hearing from other people she dont care and is still doing it but tje dad hasnw got involved... She does need help its not the only thing she needs help with but im not gonna say on here we had a lil group trying to help her but sje doesnt see she needs help so its not working... Just hope the dad can see her make sense..




bumpy_j said:


> Don't be too disheartened, she might have been defensive and nasty instinctively but still have taken the advice on. There's always a chance that when she decides she wants to go for a fag, she remembers that story and rethinks. You did the right thing x

I agree, she's probably just a little defensive and will most like re think next time, you did the right thing though 



roseyblossom said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Everything has the potential to be a disaster. I worry more when i take my kids out and they're walking round the streets with me. The amount of times they've bolted into the road in a flash is uncountable.
> Even if you leave your child in their room to play or something while you nip to put a wash on, whatever, it all has the potential to go badly. And I don't think making people feel bad for letting their kids bath alone is very nice. There is danger everywhere, trust me, my anxiety keeps me up all night to the point of just staying up until morning some night with worrying something will happen while we sleep!
> 
> Your comparison between leaving them alone in a bath and taking them out and about makes no sense to me. I'm not looking for a debate or arguments I gave my opinion on something that's very dangerous. Nipping out of bathroom hoping they'll be ok is a risk you take knowing the consequences when you're out and about or doing other things while they're playing is completely different to that. No one said you're a bad mother I'm no one to judge on that but it's shocking that people leave their children and go about their chores like its normal and as if there isn't harm in that. That's all.Click to expand...


I don't go out and do my chores while they're in the bath, I stated I left the room if I needed to maybe get a towel or something and I also said I constantly talk to them whilst i do so. The chances of me doing that isn't very much, but if i have to i do. I really don't want to debate to be honest, we all have our opinions, this is mine and I don't want to be made to feel guilty about it.


----------



## roseyblossom

I wasn't making you feel guilty about it like yourself and others I gave my opinion it wasn't directed at anyone in particular.


----------

